# Adders in Thetford Forest?



## itubagus (Sep 2, 2007)

Posted this in the snake section to, just thought you guys might be able to help: victory:

Ok, well seeing as work has dried up for tomorrow, picking up a Mountain Bike, and the weather promises to be good I thought I head to Thetford Forest. Everything I read tells me that it is a great place to spot adders, but I wonder if anyone has specific info as to where in the forest they are most likely to be found. I know the habitat they like, so looking more for locations within the forest where they are in a higher abundance. If indeed there are any 'best' places. I went once last year but didn't spot a thing, so I'd like to raise my chances for tomorrow. Feel free to PM me if you have any info that you don't want to share publicly. Any info would be gratefully received. Cheers, Ollie:2thumb:


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

itubagus said:


> Posted this in the snake section to, just thought you guys might be able to help: victory:
> 
> Ok, well seeing as work has dried up for tomorrow, picking up a Mountain Bike, and the weather promises to be good I thought I head to Thetford Forest. Everything I read tells me that it is a great place to spot adders, but I wonder if anyone has specific info as to where in the forest they are most likely to be found. I know the habitat they like, so looking more for locations within the forest where they are in a higher abundance. If indeed there are any 'best' places. I went once last year but didn't spot a thing, so I'd like to raise my chances for tomorrow. Feel free to PM me if you have any info that you don't want to share publicly. Any info would be gratefully received. Cheers, Ollie:2thumb:


*Please Please Please never give locations out!

Do not disturb our native herps they are by and large struggling as it is without being subjected to the additional pressure of this type!
*


----------



## wildlifewarrior (Jun 26, 2008)

i agree with the above post....its really annoying that we cant discuss about locations and so on about them. but its true. There are a very large group near to me, and someone passed on that there were some hibernating a few weeks back and a group of youths distrubed them and apparently a few were taken.

its very sad....not vemous but i run the local wildlife garden and 2 weeks before xmas some teenages set alight one of the woodbuild hedgehog hides and 3 bodies were found dead in there burnt alive. its sick why people do things...and guess animals are safer when they cant be found to some degree.

best thing you can do if your just wanting to see if you can spot any then ask members to pm you a location that they know.


----------



## itubagus (Sep 2, 2007)

slippery42 said:


> *Please Please Please never give locations out!
> 
> Do not disturb our native herps they are by and large struggling as it is without being subjected to the additional pressure of this type!
> *



Whilst I agree with what your saying, please don't simply assume that I am out to disturb them in anyway. I have no intention of getting 'involved' with the snake, merely to view/observe from a discreet distance. Not everyone who would like to see our native reps is a brain dead moron.




wildlifewarrior said:


> i agree with the above post....its really annoying that we cant discuss about locations and so on about them. but its true. There are a very large group near to me, and someone passed on that there were some hibernating a few weeks back and a group of youths distrubed them and apparently a few were taken.
> 
> its very sad....not vemous but i run the local wildlife garden and 2 weeks before xmas some teenages set alight one of the woodbuild hedgehog hides and 3 bodies were found dead in there burnt alive. its sick why people do things...and guess animals are safer when they cant be found to some degree.
> 
> best thing you can do if your just wanting to see if you can spot any then ask members to pm you a location that they know.


That is horrible to hear, there unfortuantly are some right :censor: out there. Thanks for you advice:2thumb:


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

itubagus said:


> Whilst I agree with what your saying, please don't simply assume that I am out to disturb them in anyway. I have no intention of getting 'involved' with the snake, merely to view/observe from a discreet distance. Not everyone who would like to see our native reps is a brain dead moron


I was not assuming you were out to disturb and certainly wasnt saying you are a moron, however there are plenty of F*ckwits about, and they even appear on forums!

I've worked in Adder conservation for 30+ years are care deeply about them!


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

I wouldn't give out locations on open forums but there are adders in Thetford forest. South facing banks are the key. There are also grass snakes and a long term population of Hyla arborea hidden deep inside..


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

Caz said:


> I wouldn't give out locations on open forums but there are adders in Thetford forest. South facing banks are the key. There are also grass snakes and a long term population of Hyla arborea hidden deep inside..


?????


----------



## HadesDragons (Jun 30, 2007)

Closed by request.


----------

